# Has anyone had IVF while breastfeeding?



## cruelladeville

I have been told that b/f interferes with ovulation and therefore quality of eggs which would reduce the chances of success but nothing about whether the drugs pass into the breastmilk or not.  Has anyone had another round while still breastfeeding?

Thanks


----------



## sallywags

I know someone who has had FET and got pg recently while still bf her LO, but not sure about full IVF?


----------



## LizH

I was told by my clinic to stop BF a few months before starting IVF as the drugs will pass through to the breastmilk, the drugs can make your milk dry up and it can reduce your chances because the hormones produced when BF will counteract with the TTC hormones.  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## cruelladeville

Thanks both of you for your replies.

Apparently the drug company doesn't know whether it passes into the milk or not so guess that's treatment out of the question for me.


----------



## Marielou

Cruella - I was all for doing full IVF whilst BF, but then I discovered that the drugs which make you down regulate (the first drugs you take) will also stop your breasts producing any milk with an almost immediate effect.  My son is 2.2 years old and emotionally attateched to his milkies   so I felt it was something I couldn't do to him so suddenly.  I made the choice to stop IVF for the meantime and wean him naturally.  Unfortunatly, if you do want to go ahead with IVF, you'll either have to wait for her to wean, or help her along by weaning her now. 
I am currently 11+ weeks pregnant following a natural FET - no drugs- and am still breastfeeding - the only discomfort I have is sore nipples but its not unbearable and being pregnant hasn't affected my son wanting any milk!  I'm looking forward to getting bigger and seeing if the baby kicks or says still when he feeds.   

Very best of luck with whatever you decide - and well done for feeding your daughter for so long  

Marie xxxx


----------



## EmmaK

Hi Girls,

Was looking forward to starting a FET some time soon but when I phoned clinic they said I have to stop BFing completely for three months before attempting FET.

Did realise as soon as I start taking the drugs I would have to stop...but 3 months??

Anyone else had FET while bfing or any other thoughts please?

Emma


----------



## Swede

Emma, is your FET a medicated cycle? We're planning a FET in June (unmedicated) and have been told to stop BF. But we've decided we won't. I have been regular since DS was 3 months, and I plan to get some ovulation tests to make sure I am ovulating this month and each month until the FET. If I am, then I believe my system is regular enough for BF not to make a difference. But if it fails on the first FET then by the time we go again after summer I guess I will have stopped BF anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## stevie3

Hi everyone

I dont understand why we are given such information.  It seems perfectly possible to get pregnant again while feeding, and during IVF too judging by these posts, yet we're told to stop, Is this just to increase chances of success. It seems an awful sacrifice to stop, if the t'ment wasnt successful.

a question someone may be able to answer. we have frozen embryos, and are drugs required for the transfer?

thanks


----------



## zizzie

Hi, 

I b'fed my son up until he was 2 yrs 4 mths (that is 5 mths ago). I weaned him due to the fact thtat we wanted to do another ICSI cycle in Feb/march. On a medicated cyclethey usually want you to stop BF at least 3 mths before starting treatment. I kept producing small ammounts of milk up until i started treatment however as soon as i started d/r my milk dryed up literally overnight.

It is the worst part of IF i think. We tried to conceive from the moemnt i started getting my periods back they were regular and was ovulating (had blood tests confriming this) but no luck (we have sever MF). Having to wean ds was heartbreaking but it was a decision we had to make . 

good luck with whatever you decide to do. 

zizzie


----------



## cruelladeville

I agree, it is unfair to have to stop our babies from breastfeeding, especially if the treatment then doesn't work!  I felt exactly the same but actually it was very easy to stop and my girl didn't really fuss much at all (she was 15 months).  Just wanted to say the reason why I gave up before tx was because the drug company didn't know whether the IVF drugs pass through to the breast milk so it could have been very dangerous to continue to feed and I wouldn't have taken this risk.  I didn't stop 3 months before - it was about 2 weeks before!


----------

